

IActionable: Free game mechanics for startups - ryanelkins
http://iactionable.com/free-for-startups/

======
vyrotek
Leafly.com has a great looking implementation of a couple of the features we
offer at IActionable.

<http://www.leafly.com/achievement/overview>

------
minalecs
I'm very much against integrating an integral service of a website without
understanding the pricing structure of the service. I know it says Free, but
until what limits, for how long .. ?

~~~
ryanelkins
I can understand that - to be honest we're still trying to work all of that
out. I'm going to try to write up some more details to address this concern.
The short answer is it will be free as long as you are "small" although I need
to define that and what happens after that. We definitely plan to have that in
writing (for both parties benefit) before going ahead with anyone.

------
mrspandex
Pretty awesome HN has a post on the front page by a fellow Neumontonian

~~~
ryanelkins
Heh, yeah I think we're the first officially funded startup by Neumont alums.
Glad to see some people from there reading Hacker News.

